# عرض خاص خمس عبواة عطر مع كل كيلو عسل حبة البركة



## الامبراطور (7 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عرضنا الجديد وفيه المفيد بإذن رب العبيد لعسل حبة البركة 

خمس عبواة عطر مع كل كيلو عسل حبة البركة شامل التوصيل داخل مدينة الرياض 

خارج مدينة الرياض التوصيل ع المشتري 

سعر الكيلو 100 ريال عرض ترويجية لإثبات جودة المنتج وتعريفة لدى المستهلك ولثقتنا بجودة منتجنا 

والله ولي التوفيق 

للتواصل عبر الإيميل [email protected] أو عبر الجوال 0531136146


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عرض خاص خمس عبواة عطر مع كل كيلو عسل حبة البركة*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جنان الخلد (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عرض خاص خمس عبواة عطر مع كل كيلو عسل حبة البركة*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ....


----------



## جوو الرياض (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عرض خاص خمس عبواة عطر مع كل كيلو عسل حبة البركة*

اسال الله لك التووفيق ..


----------



## الامبراطور (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عرض خاص خمس عبواة عطر مع كل كيلو عسل حبة البركة*

اللهم آمين


----------

